# Suchen/ Ersetzen von Dateinamen W2K



## zylon (12. Februar 2004)

hallo,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit einen Ordner, der Datein mit bestimmten Namen enthält, durch eine Suchen/ Ersetzen-Funktion aufeinmal umzuändern?

Ich habe nämlich einen Ordner, mit ca.300 Datein, möchte aber bestimmte Namensteile, wie z.B. [name] durch [dashier] ersetzten. Bislang habe ich alles per hand gemacht, und das ist echt eine Qual bei der Menge.


Vielen Dank für jede Antwort!


----------



## Johannes Postler (12. Februar 2004)

Mein FTP-Programm (Total Commander) kann das.
cu tirolausserfern


----------



## IRQ (12. Februar 2004)

VBScript


```
CONST SEARCHSTRING = "hallo"
CONST REPLACESTRING = "welt"

Dim oFSO, MyFile, MyFiles, MyFolder

Set oFSO = CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject")
Set oShell = WScript.CreateObject("WScript.Shell")

Set MyFolder = oFSO.GetFolder(".")

Set MyFiles = MyFolder.Files

For Each MyFile in MyFiles
	MyString = MyFile.Name
	MyString = Replace(MyString, SEARCHSTRING, REPLACESTRING)
	oShell.Run "cmd /C ren " & MyFile.Name & " " & MyString
Next
```

Einfach Searchstring und Replacestring anpassen und dann im Ordner mit den Dateien ausführen.


----------



## zylon (14. Februar 2004)

Vielen Dank an euch beide!

Mit dem Total Commander komm ich nicht klar, bzw. habe die Funktion nicht gefunden.

Und das Script hat mir leider auch nicht weiterhelten können, da ich mich damit nicht auskenne.

Habe mich aber zuguterletzt für ein anderes, sehr einfach zu bedienendes Programm entschieden, für meine Zwecke optimal! 

Falls es jemanden interessiert, 

http://www.renatager.de/ 

eigentlich für MP3's bestimmt.


----------

